# Steam for Linux not works on FreeBSD 12.1 i386 and amd64



## nikitastepanov (Mar 26, 2020)

what to do?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 26, 2020)

You know, this really hurts.


----------



## Zvoni (Mar 26, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You know, this really hurts.


Agreed. I still don't understand, why people think it's a good idea to fuel up a diesel-engine with regular fuel, and then complain it doesn't work....


----------



## shkhln (Mar 26, 2020)

No. The point is we already have a dedicated forum thread _right there_.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 27, 2020)

Just in case OP gets confused: Thread 72140


----------



## shkhln (Mar 27, 2020)

OP is beyond any help. I'm not sure they even read our responses.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 14, 2020)

This is ridiculous (note the 3 separate email addresses used): https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=245429, https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2020-April/288589.html, https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2020-April/288616.html, http://mail-index.netbsd.org/port-i386/2020/04/13/msg003914.html.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 14, 2020)

Whom should I ask to get this guy banned?


----------

